# I've got the world's longest tongue !!!



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 19, 2007)

German schoolgirl Annika Irmler has licked her way into the Guinness Book of Records with her whopping seven centimetre tongue.

Here's a world record to set tongues wagging.

*news.bbc.co.uk/olmedia/1645000/images/_1646912_tongueruler300.jpg

Read More... *news.bbc.co.uk/cbbcnews/hi/world/newsid_1646000/1646912.stm


----------



## Hackattack (Aug 19, 2007)

OMG !!!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 19, 2007)

For once i thought you have the longest tongue.


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 19, 2007)

Veryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy old


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 19, 2007)

Old is Gold... sometimes


----------



## almighty (Aug 19, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> For once i thought you have the longest tongue.



me too thot cheeta ve the longest tongue


----------



## mediator (Aug 19, 2007)

Heh, even dogs don't have such looooong tongue! WTH!


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 19, 2007)

Choto ka sabse badaa... that's what i also thought.... well we now have proof that talking(tongue wagging) is actually an exercise... the more u talk.. the more u exercise ur tongue... the more longer it grows ... & it could in fact get us records


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 19, 2007)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> *Choto ka sabse badaa...* that's what i also thought.... well we now have proof that talking(tongue wagging) is actually an exercise... the more u talk.. the more u exercise ur tongue... the more longer it grows ... & it could in fact get us records



kya baraa


----------



## shantanu (Aug 20, 2007)

i was thinking what will happen when she will (urgggg) (smooch someone) (SPAM in random news)


----------



## vish786 (Aug 20, 2007)

shantanu said:
			
		

> i was thinking what will happen when she will (urgggg) (smooch someone) (SPAM in random news)


bad thinking moderators should be banned for spamming now.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 20, 2007)

shantanu said:
			
		

> i was thinking what will happen when she will (urgggg) (smooch someone) (SPAM in random news)


Yuck.



			
				vish786 said:
			
		

> moderator should be banned for spamming now.


tu bhi toh yehi kar raha hai harry potter


----------



## shantanu (Aug 20, 2007)

Please stay on-topic no more spams..


----------



## RCuber (Aug 20, 2007)

Ahem . I too have a long toung  , I show it and scare/surprise my collegues  . Also I can touch my nose with my toung


----------



## fun2sh (Aug 20, 2007)

waise pehele me too thought that CHOTO CHEETA HAS LONGEST..................................(DIRTY MIND ) TONGUE


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 20, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> waise pehele me too thought that CHOTO CHEETA HAS LONGEST..................................(DIRTY MIND ) TONGUE


 Imagine this thread's title "I've got the world's longest...."


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Aug 20, 2007)

^^i turned up to see u all congratulating me on that one


----------



## Pathik (Aug 20, 2007)

on wat??? tongue?? or that_wat_shd_not_be_named ??


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Aug 20, 2007)

i take gr8 pride in telling ppl of my asset or should i say frontset

too bad i can't post a pic here,u'll need a ultra widescreen display for that like the one in the ad they used to show(16:9)


----------



## navjotjsingh (Aug 21, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> For once i thought you have the longest tongue.



+1


----------



## Quiz_Master (Aug 21, 2007)

I thot Cheeta bhai is talking about himself too..,. lol

No big surprize...
I knew most of girls are big mouth... but now I know they have long tongue too.


----------



## MS32DLL.DLL.VBS (Aug 25, 2007)

but guyz imagine wat advantages and disadvantages she have with her long tongue?????


----------

